# Best European markets for day trading (beginner)



## 3lliot (12 September 2018)

I'm just starting out - loving this forum.

I have a 9-5 (well, 8-4) job, so I want to be day trading when I get home.

I've read a variety of mostly negative opinions about beginners trading European eminis (e.g. you'll blow up your account) so I'm feeling it's probably better to start with stocks & work up to futures.

So - can anyone recommend a market to start getting used to on a sim account? Dax / Stoxx maybe?

I'll be looking at intraday reversals, breakouts etc.

any tips mucho appreciated etc.


----------

